# 2x26500 Megalennium by FiveMega



## fivemega (Aug 9, 2009)

*(AVAILABLE)


Please allow 7 days to ship*​

*Please note: I will not send email or PM to individuals regarding payment confirmation and shipping status.
All these information will be next to your CPF handle in this post.
All 50 States shipping will come with tracking number but for international orders I will provide label number. Sorry, no tracking available for international orders.*


*2x26500 MEGALENNIUM*​





Black 2x26500 with included 2" head. Gray 2x26500 with 3" head. (not included)















24K Gold Plated 2x26500 with included 2" head


*NO RESERVATION

FIRST PAY, FIRST SERVE



YOU WON'T BE IN LIST BEFORE YOU PAY*​
And one more creation from FiveMega.
IMR 2x26500 body, tail cap, (Optional 2" head and bezel similar to M6). These are CNC machined complete body from solid 6061 aircraft aluminum alloy.
Body is 10mm thinner than original M6 and just about same length. Therefore it is lighter and easier to carry and better balance.
Takes 2 IMR 26500 cells connected in series for total of 8.4 volt to power up this type module without further modification.
Since threads are M head compatible, you can use your own KT4 and either MN20 or WA1274 with your MN socket and *KT4* head.

It is also possible to use these heads or even M*g "D" head with proper adapter.
Do not use MN21 with this set up.
No battery holder required therefore it is simple to use and recharge batteries.
Body, tail cap, head and crenelated bezel involved with a lot of machine work to ensure it will give you same reliability and feeling with original body while you get much more power and longer run time per charge and forget about primary cells.
Tail cap is designed to work with either option B of these switches or McClicky with adapter (Optional). It also has capability of lanyard ring.
Installing [SIZE=+1]your[/SIZE] soft start switch is as easy of installing M*g tail cap. If Gary can do it, you will be easily able to do it in less than a minute.
Simply install mentioned switch, 2x26500 IMR batteries, M head with proper lamp assembly and ready to go.
Please make sure both batteries are new and install positive in first. Wrong installation of batteries or removed/torn plastic cover (heat shrink) will void warranty.
No P7 LED module, XML module, no lamp assembly or battery is included and head/bezel is optional.
What you get is: Body, Tail cap, Head, Bezel, Switch boot and all needed o'rings.
Head and bezel included for gold plated.
Please mention switch boot color if you want orange or green GID otherwise comes in black.
Available in Mil Spec HA gray, HA Black and 24K Gold plated
Takes popular size 52.1mm lens which is used for M*g "C" and "D" available here either Borofloat or UCL
Please compare quality, price and usefulness of this product to long length 2x18650 M head, C tail for over $60 and does not come with tail cap, head and bezel.
*NO RESERVATION* please. Payment required before I put you in the list.
For ducumentation purpose, it is *necessary* to pick next available number, post your CPF handle and detail of your order here and *paypal note*.
Without above information in paypal note, I will never figure out what the payment is for and from who.
I don't read PMs while I am packaging and I don't package while I am answering PMs.
Example: Mr Nash  $147 for:
#53 2x26500 Megalennium plus shipping.
Price: Gray body, tail cap, head and bezel $139 each (cash or CC). *(NOT AVAILABLE)*
Price: Gray body and tail cap $99 each (cash or CC). *(NOT AVAILABLE)*
Price: Black body, tail cap, head and bezel $139 each (cash or CC). *(AVAILABLE)*
Price: Black body and tail cap $99 each (cash or CC). *(AVAILABLE)*
Price: Gold Plated body, tail cap, head and bezel $189 each (cash or CC). *(AVAILABLE)*
Incandescent 3853 module with HO & LO $40 *(AVAILABLE)*
XML module/reflector $28 *(AVAILABLE)*
Installed McClickie switch $20 *(AVAILABLE)*
Borofloat lens $7.50 *(AVAILABLE)*
Shipping to States $8 each and add $4 for each extra host.
Internationaly $24 for each body and add $6 for each extra host.
*Please don't pay unless you plan to make a note in Paypal.
Please don't pay unless you plan to make a note in Paypal. 
All international packages must be with printed name and address in English and include a phone number.
Paypal: [email protected]
Please PM for alternate payment method.
Any comment welcome.
MN bi-pin sockets are NOT available here*.
---------------------
#01 Gray 2x26500 Megalennium $139 tanasit paid shipped 2307177000001456XXXX
#02 Gray 2x26500 Megalennium $139 my_gentle_cry paid shipped LC576029285US
#03 Gray 2x26500 Megalennium $139 c0t0d0s0 paid shipped 0309033000002376XXXX
#04 Gray 2x26500 Megalennium $139 ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond paid shipped 0309114000004627XXXX
#05 Gray 2x26500 Megalennium $139 apjohnson73 paid shipped LC845286353US
#06 Gray 2x26500 Megalennium $139 brunt_sp paid shipped LC845286490US
#07 Gray 2x26500 Megalennium $139 Conte paid shipped LC845286733US
#08 Gray 2x26500 Megalennium $139 bennytheblade paid shipped 2308044000002615XXXX
#09 Gray 2x26500 Megalennium $139 Roc paid shipped LC547920190US
#10 Gray 2x26500 Megalennium $139 Roc paid shipped LC547920190US
#11 Gray 2x26500 Megalennium $139 Bob96 paid shipped 2308218000002887XXXX
#12 Gray 2x26500 Megalennium $139 dr. quad paid shipped 03092880000117151862
#14 Gray 2x26500 Megalennium $099 ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond paid shipped 03092880000111126989
#15 Gray 2x26500 Megalennium $139 Fichtenelch paid shipped LC547817864US
#16 Gray 2x26500 Megalennium $099 Rat6P paid shipped LC547817674US
#17 Gray 2x26500 Megalennium $139 Stephen Wallace paid shippe LC523680146US
#18 Gray 2x26500 Megalennium $099 Stephen Wallace paid sjipped LC547987007US
#19 Gray 2x26500 Megalennium $139 Chrisdm paid shipped 03110240000234055226
#20 Gray 2x26500 Megalennium $139 atolchev paid shipped LC548066910US
#21 Gray 2x26500 Megalennium $139 taylor paid shipped LC547987024US
#22 Gray 2x26500 Megalennium $139 Epsilon paid shipped LC523844919US
#23 Gray 2x26500 Megalennium $139 wrf paid shipped 23082180000028857688
#24 Gray 2x26500 Megalennium $139 wrf paid shipped 23082180000028857688
#25 Gray 2x26500 Megalennium $139 wrf paid shipped 23082180000028857688
#26 Gray 2x26500 Megalennium $139 wrf paid shipped 23082180000028857688
#27 Gray 2x26500 Megalennium $139 Chrisdm paid shipped 03110240000019937662
#28 Gray 2x26500 Megalennium $139 donn paid shipped 23082940000001845989
#29 Gray 2x26500 Megalennium $099 Jaq paid shipped 03113260000161316907
#30 Gray 2x26500 Megalennium $139 Rommul paid shipped 03112550000058020996
#31 Gray 2x26500 Megalennium $139 Genna paid shipped LC550703796US
-------------------------
*NO MORE GREY 2x26500 MEGALENNIUM AVAILABLE*
==============
==============
#01 Black 2x26500 Megalennium $139 Bob96 paid shipped 23080440000026160006
#02 Black 2x26500 Megalennium $139 taylor paid shipped LC547780360US
#03 Black 2x26500 Megalennium $099 Justin Case paid shipped 9505513808410338336931 
#04 Black 2x26500 Megalennium $139 *(AVAILABLE)*
#05 Black 2x26500 Megalennium $139 *(AVAILABLE)*
#06 Black 2x26500 Megalennium $139 *(AVAILABLE)*
#07 Black 2x26500 Megalennium $139 *(AVAILABLE)*
#08 Black 2x26500 Megalennium $139 *(AVAILABLE)*
==============
#01 Gold Plated 2x26500 Megalennium $189 LuxLuthor paid shipped 2308044000002615XXXX
#02 Gold Plated 2x26500 Megalennium $189 LuxLuthor paid shipped 2308044000002615XXXX
#03 Gold Plated 2x26500 Megalennium $189 tanasit paid shipped 2307177000001456XXXX
#04 Gold Plated 2x26500 Megalennium $189 Bob96 paid shipped 23080440000026159840
#05 Gold Plated 2x26500 Megalennium $189 lctorana paid shipped LC547780492US
#06 Gold Plated 2x26500 Megalennium $189 jwyj paid shipped LC523845605US 
#07 Gold Plated 2x26500 Megalennium $189 *(AVAILABLE)*
#08 Gold Plated 2x26500 Megalennium $189 *(AVAILABLE)*
#09 Gold Plated 2x26500 Megalennium $189 *(AVAILABLE)*
--------------------
*Please find link of my other products  here and click on each link you are interested on.*
--------------------

*(AVAILABLE)*​


----------



## QtrHorse (Aug 9, 2009)

Very nice FM.

Will a 5761 work with IMR cells if a softstart switch is used? 

The real question is, how long before Lux see's this FS thread and takes a couple of the gold plated version?:nana:


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL! I saw it. Just waiting on a PM from the man.


----------



## fivemega (Aug 9, 2009)

QtrHorse said:


> Very nice FM.
> 
> Will a 5761 work with IMR cells if a softstart switch is used?
> 
> The real question is, how long before Lux see's this FS thread and takes a couple of the gold plated version?:nana:



*Thank you. 

I never tried 5761 with 2x26500 but it's scary even with soft start unless bleed batteries.

I was going to put his name on number 1 GP but thought maybe he wants more than one.  *


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 9, 2009)

I didn't even notice that this included the heads after the last go around.
*
#01 Gold Plated 2x26500 Megalennium $189 
#02 Gold Plated 2x26500 Megalennium $189 

**MN socket #115 $51
1 x Borofloat lens $6.50
Shipping $12

$450 PP CC*


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 10, 2009)

I think I'll try that DX Drop-in P7 you linked for the other one. I think I would need the McClicky for that, right? (if so, I'll send another 20 clams)


----------



## fivemega (Aug 10, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> I think I'll try that DX Drop-in P7 you linked for the other one. I think I would need the McClicky for that, right? (if so, I'll send another 20 clams)



*That DX P7 module will work and function correctly with soft atart 3 level switch.

It's your choice and if you prefer single mode, McClickie switch works fine and I can install for $20*


----------



## Nite (Aug 10, 2009)

wow, Nice, and I have MN socket, KT head, B switches..so tempting..

all I need is two IMR and a C cell charger..and a lens....

Question, I fired up an MN21 once with two IMR 18650 and a soft start no problems, why no MN21 here?


----------



## tanasit (Aug 10, 2009)

#03 Gold Plated 2x26500 Megalennium
DO NOT SHIP YET. I may order more.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 10, 2009)

We are on the verge of another California Gold Rush.


----------



## tanasit (Aug 11, 2009)

#01 Gray 2x26500 Megalennium


----------



## Patriot (Aug 12, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> We are on the verge of another California Gold Rush.




Lux, please post an accurately colored picture of the gold light when you get the chance. Thank you sir.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 12, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Lux, please post an accurately colored picture of the gold light when you get the chance. Thank you sir.



? You want me to get out my Crayolas?


----------



## my_gentle_cry (Aug 21, 2009)

#02 Gray 2x26500 Megalennium $139+4%=144.56
+Internationaly $10
89X64713X8518833P (part1)
4YH2296202262850B (part2)


----------



## openbolt1 (Aug 21, 2009)

FM,

I'm getting ready to purchase a grey 2x26500 light from you. _Is this the best battery for this new light? _

*"AW IMR 26500 2300mAh LiMN rechargeable lithium battery"*.

Thank you,

Gary


----------



## fivemega (Aug 21, 2009)

openbolt1 said:


> FM,
> 
> I'm getting ready to purchase a grey 2x26500 light from you. _Is this the best battery for this new light? _
> 
> ...



*Yes,

Here is the link for IMR 26500 cells.

Will also work with protected "C" cells with soft start switch.

This is another choice when using soft start switch and WA1111*


----------



## ftumch33 (Aug 30, 2009)

So as far as a P7 module I`d have to order the one from DX or are you offering one as well. I`m asking cause I`m confused as I see one listed in your example of how to pay. -Frank


----------



## fivemega (Aug 30, 2009)

ftumch33 said:


> So as far as a P7 module I`d have to order the one from DX or are you offering one as well. I`m asking cause I`m confused as I see one listed in your example of how to pay. -Frank





fivemega said:


> No P7 LED module, lamp assembly or battery is included.
> Price: Gray $139 each (cash or CC). (AVAILABLE)
> Price: Black $139 each (cash or CC). (AVAILABLE)
> Price: Gold Plated $189 each (cash or CC). (AVAILABLE)
> ...



*I do have P7 module for $26 which is not included in price because some people may want to use with different lamp assembly.*


----------



## lctorana (Sep 17, 2009)

Really interested.

Two questions:

1) What Lumens Factory bulb could I use in this? The IMR-M3T, right?

2) Does the head come with a reflector?


----------



## c0t0d0s0 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'll take:

#03 Gray 2x26500 Megalennium $139
Installed McClickie switch $20
Shipping to States $8

Total: $167


----------



## fivemega (Sep 18, 2009)

lctorana said:


> 1) What Lumens Factory bulb could I use in this? The IMR-M3T, right?


*Any lamp assembly which is designed for 2 IMR 26500 and will fit in KT-4 can be used with your KT-4*



lctorana said:


> 2) Does the head come with a reflector?


*Head is designed to use with mentioned P7 modules.
An optional incan lamp assembly (reflector/ROP) will be available and will fit in this head.*


----------



## lctorana (Sep 18, 2009)

fivemega said:


> *Any lamp assembly which is designed for 2 IMR 26500 and will fit in KT-4 can be used with your KT-4*
> 
> 
> *Head is designed to use with mentioned P7 modules.*
> *An optional incan lamp assembly (reflector/ROP) will be available and will fit in this head.*


Thanks Varooj. I think I get it.

So for now, if I bought this, I would have to put a LED in it (as if), or use a different ("KT4"??) head, rendering the included head redundant.

OK - I can see my interest is just a wee bit early. Content to wait. I do think this will be worth waiting for. I would love a M6-class torch. But my attention keeps straying back to the 2C Prince as well...


----------



## c0t0d0s0 (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh BTW: since the DX P7 drop in you mentioned is a WF500 drop-in, sounds like the included head might take the incandescent reflector/LA from a WF500 as well? Can you confirm?

(I just realized I have a spare one  )


----------



## smopoim86 (Sep 18, 2009)

fivemega said:


> *Head is designed to use with mentioned P7 modules.
> An optional incan lamp assembly (reflector/ROP) will be available and will fit in this head.*



What is the ETA for the reflector assembly, and will it accept the turbohead towers?


----------



## c0t0d0s0 (Oct 17, 2009)

Bump for a great product. I can't believe there is so little interest in these!


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Oct 30, 2009)

I purchased one of FiveMega's 2x26500 C-Head bodies and the quality is aweosome. Can't pass this one up as well.

$147.00 for:

#04 Gray 2x26500 Megalennium plus shipping.
Unique Transaction ID #8AC638627R5699110

Also sent you a PM with side question.

Thanks for making great products.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Nov 4, 2009)

I just received mine - the quality is really great. I plan to use this with a SF KT4 head, IMR-M3T and already have the AW Softstart Version B switch (I love this switch - have 4 already).

I think this product would sell a little better if it was the body only. The head is a bit limiting in terms of what you use with it for incan.

I will say that the hand grip on the body is really near perfect - it fits just right in my hand.

Thanks again - FM! :thumbsup:


----------



## c0t0d0s0 (Nov 27, 2009)

c0t0d0s0 said:


> Oh BTW: since the DX P7 drop in you mentioned is a WF500 drop-in, sounds like the included head might take the incandescent reflector/LA from a WF500 as well? Can you confirm?
> 
> (I just realized I have a spare one  )



To answer my own question, a WF500 LA fits this head with minimal grinding. It's too bad that WF500 bulbs suck (only a couple of hours useful life).

The P7 DX module (sku.14413) fits the head perfectly. Too bad the driver sucks (it outputs only 700 mA, not 2.8A). I'll be modding mine with a different driver and a neutral MC-E while i'm at it.

So yes, the options with the included head are limited. This platform would benefit tremendously from a proper FM reflector with a bi-pin adapter...


----------



## apjohnson73 (Nov 27, 2009)

I'll have.

#05 Gray 2x26500 Megalennium $139
Installed McClickie switch $20
Borofloat lens $6.50
Internationaly $10

Total --> $175.50

Paypal on it way now 

Andy

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #4CL03984M9575823U)


----------



## jaundice (Dec 3, 2009)

Is there any way to just buy the head from this light? I have an original Megalenium, and this head looks awesome. How much would it be, if I just wanted a grey HA head, plus borofloat lens, and a P7 led module?

Thanks,

-John


----------



## fivemega (Dec 3, 2009)

jaundice said:


> Is there any way to just buy the head from this light? I have an original Megalenium, and this head looks awesome. How much would it be, if I just wanted a grey HA head, plus borofloat lens, and a P7 led module?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -John



*Mentioned P7 module works with 8.4 volt also physically will not fit M3, M4, M6 or 3x18650 Megalennium. 

These bodies have slightly enlarged inner throat to accept P7 module also can be used with KT-4 and these heads.*


----------



## brunt_sp (Dec 6, 2009)

I'll have.

#06 Gray 2x26500 Megalennium $139
Installed McClickie switch $20
Internationaly $10

Total --> $169.00


----------



## ellum68 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm somewhat interested in this light with the P7 setup. How does the P7 compare to an M6 with an HO-M6R in it? I have the guts out of a stock Z41 switch. Would it be possible to use this? Would it behave like a stock Surefire (momentary push, twist on)?


----------



## my_gentle_cry (Dec 21, 2009)

P7 module/reflector $26
Pelican 3853 module/reflector $40
Borofloat lens $6.50*2=13$
G4 bi-pin Stainless steel $19=19
FM1909 custom bulb $16*5+4%=83
6.6 volt, 3,3 A custom made axial bulb $10


----------



## Conte (Dec 30, 2009)

[FONT=arial,helvetica]- #07 Gray 2x26500 Megalennium @139[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica]- Pelican 3853 module/reflector @40[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica]- Boro Lens @6.50[/FONT]


----------



## fivemega (Feb 13, 2010)

*#01 Gray 2x26500 Megalennium $139 tanasit paid shipped
#02 Gray 2x26500 Megalennium $139 my_gentle_cry paid shipped
#03 Gray 2x26500 Megalennium $139 c0t0d0s0 paid shipped
#04 Gray 2x26500 Megalennium $139 ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond paid shipped
#05 Gray 2x26500 Megalennium $139 apjohnson73 paid shipped 
#06 Gray 2x26500 Megalennium $139 brunt_sp paid shipped 
#07 Gray 2x26500 Megalennium $139 Conte paid shipped
==============
#01 Gold Plated 2x26500 Megalennium $189 LuxLuthor paid shipped
#02 Gold Plated 2x26500 Megalennium $189 LuxLuthor paid shipped
#03 Gold Plated 2x26500 Megalennium $189 tanasit paid shipped 
==============
[size=+1]Every payment received for items in this thread already shipped out.[/size]

[size=+2]More 2x26500 Megalennium available.

Please check post #1 for next available number.[/size]*


----------



## starburst (Feb 22, 2010)

Is there anyway You can do pic or two of the Gold plate
with the head off? I may have to chomp down on this one.
Come on Lux break out them crayolas man. 

starburst


----------



## c0t0d0s0 (Mar 17, 2010)

FM, any chance to buy an additional head for this light from ya?

Alternatively, if anyone's interested in a 2x26500 Megalennium body only, I'll buy one of your heads.


----------



## bennytheblade (Mar 23, 2010)

#08 Gray 2x26500 Megalennium $139 
p7 module 26
shipping 8


----------



## curtispdx (Mar 31, 2010)

c0t0d0s0 said:


> FM, any chance to buy an additional head for this light from ya?
> 
> Alternatively, if anyone's interested in a 2x26500 Megalennium body only, I'll buy one of your heads.





I'm seriously considering getting one of these but mating the body to his finned/fluted Mag D head so I really wouldn't need the included one. Maybe we can work something out. PM me.


----------



## Roc (Apr 21, 2010)

PP sent for
#09 Gray 2x26500 Megalennium $139 
#10 Gray 2x26500 Megalennium $139 
2 x Pelican 3853 module/reflector $40 x 2 = $80 
2 x Installed McClickie switch $20 x2 = $40
+ Internationaly $16

Total: $414
Thanks.


----------



## Bob96 (Apr 24, 2010)

Sending Paypal for:

#04 - 2 X 26650 -Gold - Body & Head w/ Black Boot = $189

Pelican 3853 Module/Reflector = $40

Shipping = $8

Total = $237

Thanks,
Bob96


----------



## Bob96 (Apr 28, 2010)

Sending Paypal for:

#10 - Gray - 2 X 26500 - Body & Head = $139

Pelican 3853 Module/Reflector = $40

#9 - Full Chrome Plated - FM 2.5" - Throw Master Head for FM09 Light = $135

Shipping = $10

Total = $324
Bob96


----------



## Bob96 (May 4, 2010)

Sending Paypal for:

2 X 26500 - Black Complete Light = $139

Pelican 3353 Module/Reflector = $40

1 X 26650 - D36 - Black Body/Head = $89

Installed McClicky Switch 0n D36 = $10 - Orange Boot

2 X FM1909 Bulbs = $32

Shipping = $12
Total = $322
Thanks,
Bob96


----------



## dr. quad (May 5, 2010)

I'll take:

#12 Gray 2x26500 Megalennium $139
Installed McClickie switch $20
Shipping to States $8

Total: $167


----------



## Iliger (May 29, 2010)

FM,
I'd like to buy the gray head for my 1x26650 Megalennium body. Can you split it up? How much does the gray head cost?


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Jun 18, 2010)

I'll take:


#14 Gray 2x26500 Megalennium Gray body and tail cap $99 *(AVAILABLE)*
+ shipping $8.00

Total = $107.00

PayPal sent.


----------



## iflyjts (Jun 18, 2010)

ShineOn...
You must miss your old one already!
PM me where you got the glow ring that is on the neck of the old one...

iflyjts :thumbsup:


----------



## purelite (Jun 19, 2010)

will these work with any Surefire M series head? or similar head m series style?

I take it they wont work with an M6 tail?

any other switch options other than a McClicky?


----------



## Echo63 (Jun 19, 2010)

purelite said:


> will these work with any Surefire M series head? or similar head m series style?
> 
> I take it they wont work with an M6 tail?
> 
> any other switch options other than a McClicky?



I believe the AW 3 mode softstart switch will fit too


----------



## fivemega (Jun 19, 2010)

*[size=+2]Answer of all questiones clearly explained in post #1[/size]*



purelite said:


> will these work with any Surefire M series head? or similar head m series style?





fivemega said:


> *Since threads are M head compatible, you can also use your [size=+2]KT4[/size] head.*



===============


purelite said:


> I take it they wont work with an M6 tail?





fivemega said:


> *What you get is: Body, [size=+2]Tail cap[/size], Head, Bezel, Switch boot and all needed o'rings.*


===============


purelite said:


> any other switch options other than a McClicky?





fivemega said:


> *Tail cap is designed to work with either option B of [size=+2]these[/size] switches or McClicky with adapter (Optional).*


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Jun 19, 2010)

This body with a KT4, WA111, and AW SoftStart is a heck of a combo.


----------



## Genna (Jun 19, 2010)

PM sent
Regards
Genna


----------



## lctorana (Jul 17, 2010)

for:

#05 Gold Plated 2x26500 Megalennium body, tail cap, head and bezel $189 
Pelican 3853 module/reflector $40
Installed McClickie switch $20
Shipping Internationaly $10
2 x extra switch for this $8 (I keep klutzing them anf burning them out)
Total $267


----------



## taylor (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi FiveMega,

Paypal sent for:
#02 Black body, tail cap, head and bezel $139 
Installed McClickie switch $20
Internationaly $10 for each body

Total : $169


----------



## Rat6P (Jul 30, 2010)

Is there enough wall thickness in these bodies to bore 3 channels inside to allow 3 AA cells to fit in side by side?


----------



## fivemega (Jul 30, 2010)

Rat6P said:


> Is there enough wall thickness in these bodies to bore 3 channels inside to allow 3 AA cells to fit in side by side?


*Inside diameter is about 26.80mm (1.055") and too small for even 2AA side by side.*


----------



## Fichtenelch (Aug 5, 2010)

Is there a list available which bulbs you can drive in this sweet thing and how the runtimes are? I'm thinking about either this here or the 3x18650 Version


----------



## fivemega (Aug 6, 2010)

Fichtenelch said:


> Is there a list available which bulbs you can drive in this sweet thing and how the runtimes are? I'm thinking about either this here or the 3x18650 Version



*Pelican 3853 bulb/reflector module available in post #1 can be used with pictured head.
If you are using KT-4 head and your MN socket, WA1274 will work safely.*


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Aug 6, 2010)

My personal favorite in this light is a WA1111 w/ AW SoftStart. Up to 40 minutes on full power. 90+ on low and bright.


----------



## Steve in SoCal (Aug 7, 2010)

Fichtenelch said:


> Is there a list available which bulbs you can drive in this sweet thing and how the runtimes are? I'm thinking about either this here or the 3x18650 Version



With a KT4 head the following bulbs/light assemblies should be ok

Surefire:
MN15
MN20

Lumensfactory:
HO-M3T
EO-M3T
IMR-M3T

Welch-Allyn Bi-pin (needs FM adapter as indicated above)
1111


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Aug 7, 2010)

Steve in SoCal said:


> With a KT4 head the following bulbs/light assemblies should be ok
> 
> Surefire:
> MN15
> ...



I would be VERY careful with the MN20 in this config. With 2xIMR16500 the voltage is pretty high. I had one explode in this exact light after running only 30 seconds on high (w/ AW SoftStart) and completely ruin a KT4 head.

A MN bi-pin and a WA1111 will cost you about $50-60 same as two production LAs, is brighter than IMR-M3T and MN20 and will give better options down the road.


----------



## flashfiend (Aug 7, 2010)

Will this host work with an MN bi-pin adapter using the included head?


----------



## jp2515 (Aug 7, 2010)

flashfiend said:


> Will this host work with an MN bi-pin adapter using the included head?



According to the first post, yes.


----------



## flashfiend (Aug 7, 2010)

It didn't sound like the included head came with a reflector.


----------



## fivemega (Aug 7, 2010)

flashfiend said:


> Will this host work with an MN bi-pin adapter using the included head?



*No,
Included head is designed to accomodate, Pelican bulb reflector module which is available in post #1 of this thread.
When using Pelican bulb reflector module, you won't need any lamp assembly or socket.*


fivemega said:


> Since threads are M head compatible, you can also use WA1274 with your MN socket and KT4 head.


----------



## Fichtenelch (Aug 17, 2010)

PM sent about a grey one with included 2" head, mcclicky and intl shipping


----------



## Fichtenelch (Aug 20, 2010)

Paypal sent for 2x26500 gray host with 2" head and mcclicky


----------



## Rat6P (Sep 9, 2010)

for

#16 Gray 2x26500 Megalennium body and tailcap $99
Installed McClickie switch $20
International Shipping $10

Total: $129


----------



## Hammer Train (Sep 10, 2010)

Can I use this body with an M4 head and a Nailbender D36 module?


----------



## fivemega (Sep 10, 2010)

Hammer Train said:


> Can I use this body with an M4 head and a Nailbender D36 module?



*Any $urefire M3T, M4 and M6 head will fit these bodies but I don't think any D36 module will fit above heads.*


----------



## Eric242 (Sep 10, 2010)

Exactly, the nailbender D36 module will fit the M3 head only, not the M4.


----------



## Rat6P (Sep 17, 2010)

Well my 2x26500 body arrived.
FM's work is excellent. This is my second FM body and it's my favorite.
Will be a welcome addition to my Seraph P7 TH.

The only thing I don't like about it is the fact that USPS seemed to have used it for a soccer match on a warehouse floor or a hammer for some odd jobs. 
The state of the packaging was terrible and ripped all over. The 2X26500 body has dings and scrapes all around. 
I thought AusPost was bad but this is terrible. 
Disappointing to pay this much for damaged goods to say the least.
At least they left a pathetic little note apologizing for the damage and saying "We care..." and that they would try to ensure it wouldn't happen again.
At least the threads were not squashed and the body is still functional.
FM you may want to beef up the packing a bit, or even offer some stronger (optional) stuff for a few more dollars.
Maybe even have some words to USPS.


----------



## c0t0d0s0 (Sep 17, 2010)

fivemega said:


> *Any $urefire M3T, M4 and M6 head will fit these bodies but I don't think any D36 module will fit above heads.*



Regular M3 head with standard bulbs also fits this body just fine. Can't speak for compatibility with Nailbeder's drop-ins though.


----------



## fivemega (Sep 18, 2010)

Hammer Train said:


> Can I use this body with an M4 head and a Nailbender D36 module?





c0t0d0s0 said:


> Regular M3 head with standard bulbs also fits this body just fine. Can't speak for compatibility with Nailbeder's drop-ins though.





Eric242 said:


> Exactly, the nailbender D36 module will fit the M3 head only, not the M4.



*That's right.
According to Nailbender's thread, it will fit M3 standard 1.5" head (Not M3T) and these bodies are compatible with M3 heads.*


----------



## Stephen Wallace (Mar 12, 2011)

CPF member Stephen Wallace.

Last purchase for the day! 

 $129.

#17 Gray *body and cap only* - $99
McClickie switch - $20
International shipping to UK - $10

Many thanks.


----------



## Stephen Wallace (Apr 7, 2011)

Liked it, found another use for it, please can I have another one! 

CPF member Stephen Wallace
Paypal sent for $129
#18 Grey body and tailcap - $99
McClickie switch - $20
International shipping - $10


----------



## Chrisdm (Apr 7, 2011)

I'll take:

#19 Gray 2x26500 Megalennium $139 

Paypal on the way thanks!


----------



## Chrisdm (Apr 15, 2011)

Got it, thanks FM


----------



## taylor (Jun 24, 2011)

Paypal sent for the following items:

#21 Gray 2x26500 Megalennium $139
Installed McClickie switch $20
Borofloat lens $7.50
Shipping $10

Total : $176.5


----------



## fivemega (Oct 24, 2011)

*Every payment received for 2x26500 Megalennium, already shipped out.

Some more 2x26500 Megalennium available now.

Please check post #1 for next available color/number.*


----------



## choppers (Oct 25, 2011)

What is the output with the XML drop-in?

Thanks,


----------



## Chrisdm (Oct 27, 2011)

Paypal sent for:

#27 Gray 2x26500 Megalennium $139
Installed McClickie switch $20
Borofloat lens $7.50
Shipping $10

Total : $176.50


----------



## choppers (Oct 27, 2011)

What is the output with the XML drop-in?

Thanks,


----------



## fivemega (Oct 27, 2011)

choppers said:


> What is the output with the XML drop-in?
> 
> Thanks,



*XML 1000 Lumens
P7 800 Lumens*


----------



## choppers (Oct 27, 2011)

fivemega said:


> *XML 1000 Lumens
> P7 800 Lumens*


Thanks!!


----------



## donn_ (Dec 24, 2011)

for one 2x26500 Megalennium body/switchm in gray...no head.

:thanks:


----------



## Jaq (Apr 11, 2012)

Pp sent for one gray body with tailcap, no clicky, head or bezel. #29.
$99 + $8 for shipping.


----------



## wrf (Jul 4, 2012)

5 of Gray 2" Head, bezel, reflector, Pelican bulb and Boro lens $40 (No body and No tail cap)



Please pm to me shipping (and any other) charge.


----------



## fivemega (Feb 10, 2013)

*[SIZE=+1]Some more 2x26500 Megalennium available now.[/SIZE]

Please check post #1 for next available color/number.*


----------



## fivemega (Apr 3, 2014)

*[SIZE=-1]2x26500 Megalennium[/SIZE]*


----------



## fivemega (Apr 16, 2015)

*Few more 2x26500 Megalennium available in black or gold plated.*


----------



## altermann (Apr 23, 2015)

fivemega said:


> *Few more 2x26500 Megalennium available.*



black only? or gray too?


----------



## Swagg (Sep 27, 2015)

fivemega said:


> *Few more 2x26500 Megalennium available in black or gold plated.*



I'm very interested in the gold and you installing the McClicky switch for the extra $20. What I'm lost on is what reflector/light engine/drop in will I then be able to get, the link you provided in the initial post is no longer active. So what will I need in order to get this beautiful gold plated light fully functioning? Do you have a direct drop in suitable already that I could purchase?


----------



## fivemega (Sep 29, 2015)

*Sorry for broken link. I already fixed it and working now.
That is an easy drop in LED also possible to use with 3853 incand reflector module which is available now.*


----------



## Swagg (Sep 29, 2015)

fivemega said:


> *Sorry for broken link. I already fixed it and working now.
> That is an easy drop in LED also possible to use with 3853 incand reflector module which is available now.*



Ok is that 3853 Incan available through you or where? I'm definitely wanting to get the gold light with the click installed, very excited, just need to finalize if I want LED or INCAN.


----------



## fivemega (Sep 29, 2015)

Swagg said:


> Ok is that 3853 Incan available through you or where? I'm definitely wanting to get the gold light with the click installed, very excited, just need to finalize if I want LED or INCAN.


*I do have both incand and LED listed on post #1*


----------



## fivemega (Oct 3, 2016)

*[size=+1]Some more 2x26500 Megalennium available now.

Please check post #1 for next available finish/number.[/SIZE]*


----------



## fivemega (Oct 6, 2017)

*A B

[SIZE=+1]A B[/SIZE]

[SIZE=+2]A B[/SIZE]*


----------



## fivemega (Oct 15, 2018)

*Some more 2x26500 Megalennium available now.

Please check post #1 for next available finish/number.*


----------



## fivemega (Oct 20, 2019)

*A B

A B

A B

A B*


----------



## fivemega (Oct 25, 2020)

*Some more 2x26500 Megalennium available now.

Please check post #1 for next available color/number.*


----------



## Justin Case (Nov 29, 2020)

#03, Black 2x26500 Megalennium, body and tailcap, $99
Installed McClickie, $20
US Shipping, $8
Total, $127


----------



## Justin Case (Dec 2, 2020)

Justin Case said:


> #03, Black 2x26500 Megalennium, body and tailcap, $99
> Installed McClickie, $20
> US Shipping, $8
> Total, $127



I see in Post #1 that I'm listed as down for #03, black 2x26500 Megalennium, $139. But I wanted just the body and tail for $99. Is that not an available choice? If it isn't and my only choice is the full light for $139, please let me know and I will send the balance via PP.


----------



## fivemega (Dec 4, 2021)

*More 2x26500 Megalennium available.*


----------



## fivemega (Mar 2, 2022)

> Do you still have grey 2x26500 Megalennium?



*Some black 2x26500 Megalennium available with tail cap with or without head.

Also few gold plated 2x26500 Megalennium available with tail cap.*


----------



## fivemega (Aug 4, 2022)

> Is this possible to use single 26650 in these bodies?



*Yes but 30mm dummy is required.*


----------



## Mappo (Aug 15, 2022)

Will grey become available again? Also, do you sell as body+cap, no head? Thank you.


----------



## fivemega (Aug 15, 2022)

Mappo said:


> Will grey become available again? Also, do you sell as body+cap, no head? Thank you.


*Sorry, No more grey left and no chance of reproduction.
Price: Black body and tail cap $99 each (cash or CC).* *(AVAILABLE)

You may want to check **6S18500 Grand Megalennium**.*


----------

